# (Repassage) et linge!



## Charles Martel (15 Juin 2008)

Salut!

je vais faire simple: je cherche un moyen de récupérer mon linge après le lavage sans le retrouver plissé dans tous les sens!

Ok, d'hab on utilise la bonne veille technique du repassage etc Sauf que:

1/ j'ai pas de fer à repasser ni table cause espace réduit!
2/ J'ai pas vraiment le temps de me faire chier (hélas) à repasser et j'ai pas de nana et j'ai de la marge avant d'en gôller une ( ca se comptifie en décennie) ...

Donc je prend tous les trucs et astuces (genre fébrèze d'après lessive etc) pour ranger mon linge et éviter qu'il soit plisser à fond, et d'avoir moins l'air *** chaque matin au boulot.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2008)

mdr le topic  :rateau: 

Fais comme moi, fais de la muscu at home et laisse les fringues se repasser sur toi... :love:
Sinon plus sérieusement, bien étendre son linge c'est déjà le repasser à 50 %


----------



## huexley (15 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> et j'ai pas de nana



Tu as du confondre avec boniche


----------



## Charles Martel (15 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> mdr le topic  :rateau:
> 
> Fais comme moi, fais de la muscu at home et laisse les fringues se repasser sur toi... :love:
> Sinon plus sérieusement, bien étendre son ligne c'est déjà le repasser à 50 %



Le soucis vient du sèche linge au lavomatique, ca tourne ca tourne ca ressors c plissé comme jamais j'en peux plus!

Surtout de me faire vanner chaque matin aussi sachant que je bosse dans un environnement composé au 2/3 de nanas :love: et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...


----------



## Alycastre (15 Juin 2008)

CESU ou alors .... :rateau: Tu n'auras que l'embarras du choix 
Des milliers de fers à repasser prêts à s'abattre sur tes chemises !


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> Le soucis vient du sèche linge au lavomatique, ca tourne ca tourne ca ressors c plissé comme jamais j'en peux plus!
> 
> Surtout de me faire vanner chaque matin aussi sachant que je bosse dans un environnement composé au 2/3 de nanas :love: et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...


Tu m'tonnes tu dois passer pour une bonne feignasse négligée 


Moi j'adore ça le repassage ..; t'as une pic de toi steup ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> Le soucis vient du sèche linge au lavomatique, ca tourne ca tourne ca ressors c plissé comme jamais j'en peux plus!
> 
> Surtout de me faire vanner chaque matin aussi sachant que je bosse dans un environnement composé au 2/3 de nanas :love: et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...





Bin achète un fer à repasser, et démerde toi avec une table quelconque.

Si tu restes réfractaire à la corvée, déguise toi en femme. ça t'aidera à te sentir habité par la fonction. Mais n'abuse pas trop du subterfuge, car au bout d'un moment, tu en auras marre qu'on te prenne pour une conne et t'iras t'inscrire aux chiennes de garde. 

On n'a rien sans rien.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Tu as du confondre avec boniche



Bordel j'avais pas lu ça, qu'il crève alors


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bordel j'avais pas lu ça, qu'il crève alors


Oh arrete toi, t'as dis "oui" pour des pires cas que celui là


----------



## huexley (15 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> déguise toi en femmeMais n'abuse pas trop du subterfuge




Ouais et la technique de l'élastique brésilien c'est vite douleureux


----------



## Charles Martel (15 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ouais et la technique de l'élastique brésilien c'est vite douleureux



paraît que c'est cancérigène ...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> (...)
> et j'ai pas de nana et j'ai de la marge avant d'en gôller une ( ca se comptifie en décennie) ...
> (...)


Ben...
Si tu leur parles de repassage à chaque fois que tu dragues !... 




_P.S : gauler, pas gôller..._


----------



## boodou (15 Juin 2008)

dès qu'ils sortent de la machine après essorage (pas de sèche-linge), tu pends tes fringues sur des cintres au lieu de les mettre n'importe comment sur un fil  

cette discussion est très très étrange


----------



## Alycastre (15 Juin 2008)

boodou a dit:


> dès qu'ils sortent de la machine après essorage (pas de sèche-linge), tu pends tes fringues sur des cintres au lieu de les mettre n'importe comment sur un fil &#8230;


Ils ont raison, avant de jouer les esclavagistes, achète


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

ou alors tu les repasses le matin juste avant d'aller au taf&#8230;


----------



## Charles Martel (15 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ou alors tu les repasses le matin juste avant d'aller au taf



t'as pas changé toi 
comment je repasse sans fer à repasser ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> t'as pas changé toi
> comment je repasse sans fer à repasser ?



ah mais je savais que ce pseudo me disait un truc 


ps : c'est comme ça que je fais moi pis j'ai un fer à repasser haut de gamme et une table ikea priceless ! 

sinon, t'as aussi le pressing pour les chemises ! :love:


----------



## Charles Martel (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah mais je savais que ce pseudo me disait un truc
> 
> 
> ps : c'est comme ça que je fais moi pis j'ai un fer à repasser haut de gamme et une table ikea priceless !
> ...



Je vais investir alors ...
Je crois que ca le fais toujours un linge bien repassé si sur un malentendu un jour une demoiselle devait venir dans mà garçonnière ...

tout change ...


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

ouais comme tu dis&#8230;

moi, c'est Roberto Vendez qui par malentendu vient dormir dans ma garçonnière&#8230; heureusement que j'ai deux lits tiens !


----------



## Jec (16 Juin 2008)

Ouais ... tu fais un gros sandwich avec deux panneaux de coffrage et tes fringues et tu balances ça sous ton matelas ... et là si en plus tu fais une rencontre, si ça fini bien, ça contribue à repasser ton linge ... 

ou il y a toujours l'option d'aller bosser à poil ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2008)

_Bonjour je viens pour l'entretien d'embauche..._


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> Le soucis vient du sèche linge au lavomatique, ca tourne ca tourne ca ressors c plissé comme jamais j'en peux plus!


et ben voilà où est l'erreur




> Surtout de me faire vanner chaque matin aussi sachant que je bosse dans un environnement composé au 2/3 de nanas :love: et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...


et bien selon comment tu te comportes
 ca te donne un air
- pas soigné -pas soigneux
ou
 "Pierrot  la tête dans la lune",  très charmant

---------
pour la solution
1-tu raccourcis ton cycle de séchage et/ou tu en baisses la temperature

et tu pends les vetements encore légèrement humides
ou
2- tu achetes des vetements en meilleur tissu qui se froisse moins
ou
3- tu fais un revival 70's avec vetements iinfroissables

4- tu t'équipes
 et tu verras le repassage vaut une seance de relaxation
tout dépend de ton attitude

5- tu trouves une esclave
mais ca faut pas trop compter dessus
( les temps ont changé et les nanas adorant faire  la mère de leur mec -ca les gonfle- elles preferent regarder sex & the city et sortir )


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

et dépenser tout ton pognon dans des godasses qui empiètent dans ta penderie... un truc que Webo ne suporterai pas... lui qui vit comme un scout dans son appart tenu comme une clinique pour jet set 

D'ailleurs, il fait comment lui le webo avec son repassage ? L'avis d'un homme d'intérieur qui ne sort que pour bosser et boire au boulot


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il fait comment lui le webo avec son repassage ? L'avis d'un homme d'intérieur qui ne sort que pour bosser et boire au boulot


je le vois assez bien sous traiter auprès d'un _iron_ man


----------



## huexley (16 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je le vois assez bien sous traiter auprès d'un _iron_ man




C'est pas plutot sa femme ? Yougo Woman ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

Victor Yougo?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juin 2008)

le seche linge qui seche et repasse /defroisse (vapeur)   n'est pas fait pour les chiens non ? 


acheté , testé .......approuvé 







ps: il y a meme des micro onde avec  fonction vapeur...  si, si , celui là je l'ai aussi :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> le seche linge qui seche et repasse /defroisse (vapeur)   n'est pas fait pour les chiens non ?
> 
> 
> acheté , testé .......approuvé
> ...


OUais ceux qui restent dans des cartons parce que les modes d'emploi sont en PDF sur DVD et qu'ils s'affichent de travers sur l'écran ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et dépenser tout ton pognon dans des godasses qui empiètent dans ta penderie... un truc que Webo ne suporterai pas... lui qui vit comme un scout dans son appart tenu comme une clinique pour jet set
> 
> D'ailleurs, il fait comment lui le webo avec son repassage ? L'avis d'un homme d'intérieur qui ne sort que pour bosser et boire au boulot



Ah ben tiens, j'étais justement en train de...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

carrement la " station vapeur"...

pour les débutants les points importants pour les achats 

- vapeur-pas vapeur 
 affaire de gout , perso je recommande vapeur

-poids du fer : trouver le compromis entre efficacité (liée au poids, plus c'est lourd plus le fer appuye sur le tissu) et gene ( fer trop lourd)

et le point que beaucoup négligent
la bonne hauteur de réglage de table
 beaucoup règlent trop haut et cela force inutilement  le travail musculaire des épaules et bras
alors qu'à bonne hauteur les épaules ne travaillent pas ou à peine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> 1/ j'ai pas de fer à repasser et j'ai pas de nana


 
De toutes façons, ça ne remplace pas : j'ai essayé de repasser mon linge en frottant ma femme dessus - et bien, même après l'avoir remplie d'eau et laissé branché dix minutes pour qu'elle chauffe bien, bernique !

Du coup, non seulement mes fringues sont toujours toutes frippées, mais en plus, ma femme est inutilisable, foutue, cramée !

Merci les bons dictons de la sagesse populaire !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai la solution 

Je ne met mes fringues qu'une seule fois ! Une fois mises, je les jettes et j'en achète de nouvelles


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

le mieux, c'est de s'acheter des fringes en lin, car même repassé c'est toujours froissé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2008)

Il y a une autre solution : tu retournes habiter chez maman...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il y a une autre solution : tu retournes habiter chez maman...


 
Je suis chez maman..... comment ça je ne repasse pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le mieux, c'est de s'acheter des fringes en lin, car même repassé c'est toujours froissé...


oui et autre avantage
ca a un coté vieux dragueur macho italien qui peut encore plaire
( si on a la stratégie de dégotter la femelle qui accepterait de gerer le repassage, l'espoir fait vivre)

Une autre méthode c'est de faire preuve de personnalité
Avoir son style "froissé"  à soi et assumer
( en adéquation avec l'hédonisme et individualisme sociétal)

 en cas de commentaire vaut mieux dire  tout simplement c'est mon_ staïle_ 
ou
 en plus mollasson
_j'ai d'autres priorités_


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

Perso : en hiver sur une chemise non repassé : je mets un pull 
En été : j'assume ma chemise
Au boulot : heu je fais gaffe de prendre une pas trop mal repassé


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> et j'ai pas de nana





huexley a dit:


> Tu as du confondre avec boniche




Oui, hein ! Avec des réflexions comme ça, c'est pour s'en trouver une  Qu'il pourra repasser


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> 2/ J'ai pas vraiment le temps de me faire chier (hélas) à repasser et j'ai pas de nana et j'ai de la marge avant d'en gôller une ( ca se comptifie en décennie) ...


forcement

Virer le .plist, réinstaller le système, sous osX le fer à repasser ne nécessite pas de driver spécifique.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> 2/ ... j'ai pas de nana et j'ai de la marge avant d'en gôller une ( ca se comptifie en décennie) ...





Charles Martel a dit:


> Surtout de me faire vanner chaque matin aussi sachant que je bosse dans un environnement composé au 2/3 de nanas :love: et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...



Regarde comme les choses sont simples :

T'as pas de nana, t'as aucune chance d'en gauler une, vu que tes surement super mal gaulé, et  que t'as trop l'air un admin SI number #3 pas sexy pour un sou, ni spirituel pour deux.
Donc t'en as rien à fout' que les gonzesses du boulot te vannent parce que t'as l'air d'un cloporte !

CQFD.

Tu vois, la solution était là, sous tes yeux, d'une simplicité extrême.

Dis merci.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2008)

sysadmin #3 c'est celui qui va de bureau en bureau réinstaller windows ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> sysadmin #3 c'est celui qui va de bureau en bureau réinstaller windows ?


 
non c'est celui que va de bureau en bureau ramasser le linge :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> et que je suis l'admin SI number #3 sur la hiérarchie (IT crowd quoi) ...


 
Ah ok !
IT crowd.

J'aime bien quand t'expliques, tout de suite c'est plus clair...


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2008)

L'a disparu M'sieur Martel...
Il ne va plus repasser, par ici, dans son beau sujet ?!...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> L'a disparu M'sieur Martel...
> Il ne va plus repasser dans son beau sujet ?!...


 

Mmmm elle est bonne celle là !  Peux pas bouler dsl


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> L'a disparu M'sieur Martel...
> Il ne va plus repasser, par ici, dans son beau sujet ?!...


 
Ouais, il aurait pu nous en dire plus, mais il a préféré arrêter son rab à moitié - une forme d'atavisme, sans doute.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

ou alors il est froissé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou alors il est froissé



Ça ne fait pas un pli...


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Pour éviter la corvée de repassage, puisque tu n'as pas de fer, c'est plus une corvée mais une contrainte..bref.

1. Choisis les habits que tu mettras en fonction de la surface repassable... Le T-shirt et parfait, tu le mets une heure avant de sortir bien tendu dans le pantalon, il est comme repassé.
2. Les pantalons: que des jeans..y a pas d'autres solutions, une ou deux tailles en dessous. C'est pas le Pérou pour les joyeuses, mais bon ça fait repassé et ça tire bien le T-shirt mentionné en haut.¨

Pour le reste pas besoin de repassage


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour éviter la corvée de repassage, puisque tu n'as pas de fer, c'est plus une corvée mais une contrainte..bref.
> 
> 1. Choisis les habits que tu mettras en fonction de la surface repassable... Le T-shirt et parfait, tu le mets une heure avant de sortir bien tendu dans le pantalon, il est comme repassé.
> 2. Les pantalons: que des jeans..y a pas d'autres solutions, une ou deux tailles en dessous. C'est pas le Pérou pour les joyeuses, mais bon ça fait repassé et ça tire bien le T-shirt mentionné en haut.¨
> ...


 
Si ce soir en rentrant du boulot vous croisez quelqu'un avec un jeans qui a le feu au plancher qui lui moule les fesses et le t-shirt bien tendu dedans appelez MacGé vous aurez retrouvé M'sieur martel


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si ce soir en rentrant du boulot vous croisez quelqu'un avec un jeans qui a le feu au plancher qui lui moule les fesses et le t-shirt bien tendu dedans appelez MacGé vous aurez retrouvé M'sieur martel



faut pas se mettre martel en tête, il est irrémédiablement froissé (pascalformac) et il ne repassera plus (tirhum) grâce à La mouette et sa célèbre Factory...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> De toutes façons, ça ne remplace pas : j'ai essayé de repasser mon linge en frottant ma femme dessus - et bien, même après l'avoir remplie d'eau et laissé branché dix minutes pour qu'elle chauffe bien, bernique !
> 
> Du coup, non seulement mes fringues sont toujours toutes frippées, mais en plus, ma femme est inutilisable, foutue, cramée !
> 
> Merci les bons dictons de la sagesse populaire !



C'est con mais j'en ai mal au bide à force de rire là dessus     

Et j'adore la bouille que peux faire webo quand il repasse  , genre : "Tiens... mmmh mais je vais t'avoir sale petit faux plis.... gniark-gnnnniiiark... vais te mater moi "


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est con mais j'en ai mal au bide à force de rire là dessus
> 
> Et j'adore la bouille que peux faire webo quand il repasse  , genre : "Tiens... mmmh mais je vais t'avoir sale petit faux plis.... gniark-gnnnniiiark... vais te mater moi "


+1 pour les 2 remarques

ce coté
  ces grands héros zanonymes de la vie de tous les jours, vous les croisez en ignorant tout de la tâche admirable qu'ils accomplissent, oui Mesdames zé Messieurs, disons le,  modestement ils contribuent à la Grandeur de l'Homme

Accessoirement ca recadre les clichés sur le repassage comme banale tâche ménagère .
Que nenni , c'est du Grand Oeuvre


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

M'sieu Martel :


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

pour le connaitre, c'est un peu ça !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour le connaitre, c'est un peu ça !



A parce que tu le connais en plus ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

ah oui&#8230; mais tu sais, quand on habite un coin paumé de France et qu'on ne va pas aux AEs et qu'en plus on est un nioube, on ne connait pas grand monde&#8230; mais je t'aime bien quand même va&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah oui&#8230; mais tu sais, quand on habite un coin paumé de France et qu'on ne va pas aux AEs et qu'en plus on est un nioube, on ne connait pas grand monde&#8230; mais je t'aime bien quand même va&#8230;



Je suis à Lyon ! C'est pas paumé !

Bon d'accord je suis pas encore top venu aux aes ! (pour pas dire jamais)(mais j'ai peur que le monde entier découvre qui je suis vraiment.....)

Moi un nioube ?

Mais si tu m'aimes bien je vais mieux


----------



## huexley (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour le connaitre, c'est un peu ça !



Le futal peut-être plus moulant pour pas se prendre dans les pédales


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Le futal peut-être plus moulant pour pas se prendre dans les pédales


 
tant qu'elles sont douces...


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2008)

Voici un procédé de repassage efficace, sans fer, ni vapeur, ni table.

- Placer délicatement la chemise sur la chaussée d'une autoroute
- Attendre deux minutes
- Récupérer la chemise

NB. Si vous n'avez pas d'autoroute sous la main, ne vous affollez pas.
Une route ordinaire ou même une rue quelconque peuvent la remplacer utilement.
Pour les distraits : n'oubliez surtout pas de sortir de la chemise...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Sinon, vivez nu !
Cessez les faux-semblants du vêtements !
Cessez de prétendre, soyez !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2008)

Ceux à paris qui ont fait du vélo nu se sont quand même fait arrêter


----------



## boddy (17 Juin 2008)

Comment éviter la corvée de repassage ?
Ne porter que des vêtements en synthétique : vite sec et pas besoin de repassage.
Mais... compter le double de votre temps en lessive parce que l'odeur :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## PO_ (17 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Regarde comme les choses sont simples :
> 
> T'as pas de nana, t'as aucune chance d'en gauler une, vu que tes surement super mal gaulé, et  que t'as trop l'air un admin SI number #3 pas sexy pour un sou, ni spirituel pour deux.
> Donc t'en as rien à fout' que les gonzesses du boulot te vannent parce que t'as l'air d'un cloporte !
> ...


Mouarff, je viens d'en postilloner sur mon 30", tellement je me suis marré en te lisant ...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Mouarff, je viens d'en postilloner sur mon 30", tellement je me suis marré en te lisant ...



Ah !... Tu as un 30" ?  :impressed:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Mouarff, je viens d'en postilloner sur mon 30", tellement je me suis marré en te lisant ...



pour bien repasser, il ne faut pas postillonner, mais vaporiser...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !... Tu as un 30" ?  :impressed:



Ah oui oui oui... Il y a une frange de MacG à qui ça arracherait la gueule de dire simplement "J'ai postillonné sur mon écran"... Les mêmes, peut être qui préféreraient dire "Ouille! je m'en suis coincée une dans l'élastique de mon Calvin Klein"...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour bien repasser, il ne faut pas postillonner, mais vaporiser...


ceci dit avant le developpement des vaporisateurs sprays , les repasseurs-repasseuses profesisonnels utilisaient leur bouche pour " vaporiser " de l'eau sur le vetement 

certains utilisent encore cette technique
( avec une dexterité étonnante)


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> certains utilisent encore cette technique
> ( avec une dexterité étonnante)



Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut éviter de confondre l'eau distillée avec l'alcool ménager


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Charles Martel a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> je vais faire simple: je cherche un moyen de récupérer mon linge après le lavage sans le retrouver plissé dans tous les sens!
> 
> ...




1/ Perso, le repassage me file des boutons, j'ai donc acheté un sèche-linge...  C'est certes un investissement, mais adieu mon fer à repasser ! 

2/ Pour ce qui est des "nanas", il est évident que si tu en cherches une en disant à qui veut l'entendre qu'elle repassera ton linge parce que tu as autre chose à faire : effectivement, t'es pas prêt de te caser !  Je pense que les "nanas" ont elles aussi autre chose à faire que du repassage pour ces petites choses...


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> 1/ Perso, le repassage me file des boutons, j'ai donc acheté un sèche-linge...


... un sèche-linge qui repasse ?

Quelle marque ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> ... un sèche-linge qui repasse ?
> 
> Quelle marque ?



Si tu met ton linge correctement dans le sèche-linge, et que tu appuie sur la touche "anti-froissage", il devrait te rester au maximum 1 chemise à repasser ( et ce par an)...


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> ... un sèche-linge qui repasse ?
> 
> Quelle marque ?



Le sèche-linge ELECTROLUX ARTHUR MARTIN .....voilà 



avec vapeur bien evidemment


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> ... un sèche-linge qui repasse ?


 
C'est surtout que c'est super lourd !
C'est une méthode de culturiste, ça !

Les gens ont de ces idées, des fois...


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2008)

Ou alors, nous avons mal lu.
Il s'agissait peut-être d'un lèche-singe ?
Ou mieux d'un lèche-linge ?

Oui, mais c'est bien sûr ! Un lèche-linge !

Ah ! La langue râpeuse d'un jeune veau !

Voici donc la meilleure méthode pour repasser sans fer et sans reproche.

- Etalez soigneusement la chemise sur la chaussée d'une autoroute
- Recouvrez-la d'un peu d'herbe fraîchement coupée
- Conduisez un jeune veau à proximité
- Laissez-le lécher la chemise
- Récupérez le tout
Et voilà le travail !

Le repassage sera proche de la perfection si la chemise
est à fleurs comme celle de monsieur Roberto Vendez.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est surtout que c'est super lourd !
> C'est une méthode de culturiste, ça !
> 
> Les gens ont de ces idées, des fois...


 encore une idée de bonne femme, comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Charles Martel (18 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> 2/ Pour ce qui est des "nanas", il est évident que si tu en cherches une en disant à qui veut l'entendre qu'elle repassera ton linge parce que tu as autre chose à faire : effectivement, t'es pas prêt de te caser !  Je pense que les "nanas" ont elles aussi autre chose à faire que du repassage pour ces petites choses...



Je suis du même avis 
aucun soucis pour repasser en fait : juste le temps : en gros 10 heures de boulot et le soir 3 heures d'entraînement (1/2 jour -> cyclisme) etc etc etc

je sais surtout pas repasser je crois :love:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

Cyclisme?
Mais voilà la solution

tu te bricoles  une espece de barre sur laquelle tu accroches ton linge
cette barre tu l'accroches au vélo ( ou torse de macho)

et tu pédales vite, très vite 
Plus tu pédales vite plus le linge claque au vent et sera défroissé


( sur certains vélos il y a un braquet special linge)


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Y'a pas les gens qui font le tour du monde à vélo qui font ça entre 2 vélos ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

ca me dit quelque chose
genre corde à linge entre les 2 non?
j'ai quelques minutes , un petit défi de recherche ciblée

edit
pas trouvé


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

C'est bien ça !
Malheureusement je n'ai point quelques minutes à dépenser en recherche ciblée 

Mais c'est avec joie que je pourrai reporter ce défi


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2008)

Le supplice de l'iPod


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

je pense à un truc: résoudre 2 soucis en 1
repassage -séchage plus nana

ca peut être un bon plan drague

t'vois le plan avec une cycliste :
_je sens un lien entre nous
testons notre binôme
 lien tendu entre nous mais pas trop etc_

bien entendu il faudra aussi être diplomate
un coup ton linge , un coup le sien

si elle accepte c'est quasi gagné
Car plusieurs études sociologiques confirment que la question " linge"  est centrale dans une relation de couple


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Car plusieurs études sociologiques confirment que la question " linge" est centrale dans une relation de couple


 
Une question sérieuse : la question linge passe t elle avant la religion ?

Sinon dans mon couple il n'y a pas de soucis (je ne suis pas marié mais bon) moi je répare les ordi et les problèmes informatiques et le reste...... je suis exempté car mauvais 


ps : je bluff, j'ai une part de responsabilité qui m'a été offerte sur la vaisselle, le ménage et la machine à laver !
Sinon le fer à repasser j'en ai jamais touché un


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Une question sérieuse : la question linge passe t elle avant la *religion* ?
> 
> Sinon dans mon couple il n'y a pas de soucis (je ne suis pas marié mais bon) moi je répare les ordi et les problèmes informatiques et le reste...... je suis exempté car mauvais
> 
> ...



ne serait-ce pas le 11 ème commandement: "tu ne repasseras pas" ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Une question sérieuse : la question linge passe t elle avant la religion ?


en tous cas pour certain(e)s la question linge  c'est une religion

rituels et céremonies divers ( séparations en pile, choix de lessive et de programme, répartitions des espaces de séchage etc etc)
et  autels ( machines et séchoirs)

-
(ps le fer à repasser serait alors le goupillon?)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ne serait-ce pas le 11 ème commandement: "tu ne repasseras pas" ?


Ouais, ça passe et ça repasse,
Y a parfois de petites crasses
Mais ça lisse, et ça relisse et ça fait pschhhhh et ça fait pschhhh
Ce bel esclavage populaire !

Ca vous fait des fringues toutes neuves
qu'on accroche au porte-manteau,
mais ça vous fait suer pendant des heures
ouais, ça vous fais chier en un mot !

(au ref.)


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Car plusieurs études sociologiques confirment que la question " linge"  est centrale dans une relation de couple



C'est bien connu... Y'en a même qui lavent leur "linge sale" en public... 




			
				pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> ps : je bluff, j'ai une part de responsabilité qui m'a été offerte sur la vaisselle, le ménage et la machine à laver !
> Sinon le fer à repasser j'en ai jamais touché un



Elle t'a bien dressé !  :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Elle t'a bien dressé !  :rateau:


 
Moi aussi !

Elle est capable de forwarder des ports sur une livebox pour ouvrir une connexion vnc


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> C'est bien connu... Y'en a même qui lavent leur "linge sale" en public...



---

Ah les lavoirs zé fontaines de villages


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

pour un meilleur repassage rien de mieux que de plaquer un bon vieux powerbook brulant sur le vetement


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2008)

ou le 2 en 1
 mettre le vetement et passer le powerbook dessus
( ca fait massage)

prévoir de la biafine dans certains cas


----------



## marc-book (22 Juin 2008)

bon l'astuce 

tu enlèves le mode essorage et tu fais secher bien mouillé , c'est pas trop mal
sinon tu plies bien ton bout de tissu et comme dis plus haut tu le mets sous ton matelas, c'est mieux voir correct 

 voyage avec un fer ou voyage pas ?

sinon, mais c'est moins possible pour certain, tu l'amarres à la drisse et l'envoie très haut dans le mat, avec le zef d'en haut ton fut y va faire manche à vent et, promis , plus un pli


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juin 2008)

Ou bien on peut repasser avec un fer à repasser 



OUT


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

bon, vu la tournure que cela prend, je ne repasse plus par ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ou bien on peut repasser avec un fer à repasser
> 
> 
> 
> OUT




Il est aussi possible de repasser  Un peu plus tard, ou même le lendemain :rateau:


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2008)

Exactement.

Comme le rapace qui passe et rapasse...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est aussi possible de repasser  Un peu plus tard, ou même le lendemain :rateau:



Ok je repasserai.... mais pas du linge


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Exactement.
> 
> Comme le rapace qui passe et rapasse...



Genre "faut qu'on rapasse" ?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Genre "faut qu'on rapasse" ?



 Chouette !





:rose:


-------------> Déjà trèèèèèès loin


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2008)

A propos, les restaurants sont parfois tenus par de véritables rapaces.
Mais savez-vous à quel moment dans la cuisine il y a au moins *deux* rapaces ?


C'est quand le chef s'exclame : "Chouette, il bout".


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

Et en plus ça va devenir le fil de l'humour


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> A propos, les restaurants sont parfois tenus par de véritables rapaces.
> Mais savez-vous à quel moment dans la cuisine il y a au moins *deux* rapaces ?
> 
> 
> C'est quand le chef s'exclame : "Chouette, il bout".



Pendant ce temps, dans la salle à manger, juste à côté, ils font un repas sage


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2008)

Le bébé : areuh areuh areuh ! Pas sage ?

:bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, dans la salle à manger, juste à côté, ils font un repas sage


 
Hum...
Dites-donc, monsieur 77 :



PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quand tu manges pas trop gras, pas trop salé, pas trop sucré et que tout le monde se tient bien, finis sa bouchée avant de parler et s'essuie la bouche après avoir bu.
> 
> *Un repas sage.*
> 
> ...


 
A court de calembours foireux, vous voilà à piquer ceux d'autrui, dirait-on...

Pris la main dans le sac !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> Dites-donc, monsieur 77 :
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pascal 77 le sage te dois un repas sage...(c)(r)PoNkHeAd


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Quand je te disais, à propos des modos : 



PonkHead a dit:


> Embauché ?
> Tu rigoles !
> 
> Les mecs sont bénévoles !!! (C'est dire s'il est fort, le benji)
> ...


 
Hein ?



Comment ?
Pourquoi vous me faites tous "adieux" de la main comme ça ?.....


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Le bébé : areuh areuh areuh ! Pas sage ?
> 
> :bebe::bebe::bebe:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, dans la salle à manger, juste à côté, ils font un repas sage





Pharmacos a dit:


> Et en plus ça va devenir le fil de l'humour





loustic a dit:


> A propos, les restaurants sont parfois tenus par de véritables rapaces.
> Mais savez-vous à quel moment dans la cuisine il y a au moins *deux* rapaces ?
> 
> 
> C'est quand le chef s'exclame : "Chouette, il bout".



Ouais ouais les «comiques». On en a fusillé pour moins que ça hein. Là c'est limite du pénal.


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

En tout cas, y'en a qui s'applique....


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> En tout cas, y'en a qui s'applique....


soit il a été à l'ecole de formation d'un _*Maistre Repasseur*_

soit c'est un vulgaire plagiat

 j'ai un indice


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

Mais non ! 
Regarde, y'a même un mode d'emploi....  :


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

Justement 
C'est une toute autre technique de placement du corps 
(et de surveillance de l'action)

en passant il y avait dans mon quartier 2 mammies blanchisseuses ( et surtout pas teinturières , elles se vexaient grave, des blanchisseuses et fières de leur métier ) qui repassaient encore à l'ancienne ,  au fer chauffé sur un poêle !

Je les ai vues bosser 
Très efficace
Tout un art
( qui disparait)


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tout un art
> _(qui disparait)_


En tant que femme, et donc (d'après mes aïeux) vouée aux taches ménagères, je dirais juste ceci : Merci au Dieu qui a fait disparaître ce calvaire de ma vie !...   

_Édit : Ceci étant dit, Chapeau bas à ces petites mamies... _


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

le plus marrant
Elles étaient débordées de boulot, leur coup de patte etait prisé
 elles avaient des employées, connaissaient parfaitement tous les fers à repasser du marché professionnel  (elles en avaient dans leur atelier ) 
mais elles preferaient le fer à l'ancienne, selon elles plus efficace
Devant mon scepticisme et discours sur _mé heu les outils modernes soulageant la tache qui de tous temps  blabla_
elles me regarderent avec un sourire et... ...Démonstration comparative  avec le nec plus ultra fer pro moderne et leur feraille 
(et...c'était exact, le fer chauffé sur poêle ... gagnant )

Respect


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> En tant que femme, et donc (d'après mes aïeux) vouée aux taches ménagères, je dirais juste ceci : Merci au Dieu qui a fait disparaître ce calvaire de ma vie !...
> 
> _Édit : Ceci étant dit, Chapeau bas à ces petites mamies... _



Tout le monde ne semble pas sexiste comme tes aïeux, un de mes vieux* amis récemment disparu, pourtant ex légionnaire (et pas un homme des casernes, hein, un dur, un tatoué, il avait fait le débarquement de Narvik en avril 1940, au sein de la 13ème demi brigade de la Légion étrangère, sous les ordres du capitaine et futur général Koenig), eh bien, rendu à la vie civile après la libération, il avait repris ses activités de tailleur, et repassait les vêtements qu'il fabriquait avec un énorme fer en fonte**, qu'il devait chauffer de la même manière que les petites mamies en question, et ça ne semblait pas lui poser de problèmes particulier, et le repassage était *sa* tâche, je n'ai jamais vu sa femme manier le fer, mais lui, souvent !

(*)de 35 ans plus âgé que moi, il nous a quitté il y a deux ans à l'âge de 88 ans
(**) de 6 Kg


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...le repassage était *sa* tâche, je n'ai jamais vu sa femme manier le fer...



Ah! Ca, c'était un homme... Un vrai !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2008)

> Tout le monde ne semble pas sexiste


exactement
 et c'est sans oublier que d' nos jours les célibataires de tous sexes n'ont pas le choix: A faire soi même ou pas du tout
Dans les couples  il y a toutes les configurations depuis chacun son repassage ou un mix ou prise en charge par l'un des 2
Ce dernier choix fut le mien
copines au début sceptiques mais vite ravies 
ahh le plan _Paascaaal tu peux repasser ce chemisier et cette jupe pendant que je me maquille? _
D'ailleurs certains tissus fashieunes sont une vraie vacherie à repasser, certains stylistes font gaffe à cet aspect , d'autres pas du tout , et là c'est du boulot d'orfevre tout en délicatesse



> et le repassage était *sa* tâche, je n'ai jamais vu sa femme manier le fer, mais lui, souvent !


normal non?
En plus Madame devait chantonner 

_il sentait bon le fereu chaud 
mon légionnâââire

_


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*)de 35 ans plus âgé que moi, il nous a quitté il y a deux ans à l'âge de 88 ans


 
Tu as 55 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu as 55 ans



Comme indiqué dans mon profil


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans mon profil


 
Oui mais j'ai la preuve par le calcul


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juin 2008)

ben , alors .....est que a bout de 7 pages on a trouvé la solution miracle a savoir ....
avoir du linge lisse sans fer et sans effort ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben , alors .....est que a bout de 7 pages on a trouvé la solution miracle a savoir ....
> avoir du linge lisse sans fer et sans effort ?



Oh, mais on la connais depuis le début, la solution : tous les soirs, tu jettes tes vêtements de la journée, et le matin tu en remets des neufs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben , alors .....est que a bout de 7 pages on a trouvé la solution miracle a savoir ....
> avoir du linge lisse sans fer et sans effort ?



La solution est simple : vivre à poil en toute circonstance... 






Voilà, c'est bon, on peut fermer ici...    :sleep:


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, mais on la connais depuis le début, la solution : tous les soirs, tu jettes tes vêtements de la journée, et le matin tu en remets des neufs


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La solution est simple : vivre à poil en toute circonstance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais :mouais:

Disons que si l'avion atterrit du côté d'Accapulco, ça va, mais si c'est Anchorage, ça risque d'être chaud ! <- c'est une image  erronée :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais :mouais:
> 
> Disons que si l'avion atterrit du côté d'Accapulco, ça va, mais si c'est Anchorage, ça risque d'être chaud ! <- c'est une image  erronée :hein:




Hé oui mais ça c'est la particularité du nudiste : il est couillu, et il le prouve...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La solution est simple : vivre à poil en toute circonstance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le casting féminin n'appelle pas le moins du monde au déboitage de bassin frénétique...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Hé oui mais ça c'est la particularité du nudiste : il est couillu, et il le prouve...



Et puis le vol parabolique est au nudiste ce que le viagra est à l'homo erectus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le casting féminin n'appelle pas le moins du monde au déboitage de bassin frénétique...



Pas faux du tout ça...    
ceci dit, la participation masculine est en proportion... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

la vache, on voit que certaines femmes sont plus soumises a la gravite que d'autres


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2008)

on a oublié de légender la photo





car que se passe til?
le papy sur la gauche :
_Z'avez vu mes chaussettes comme elles sont bien repassées? Non mais z'avez bien vu?
_
( notez l'indifference totale de tous les autres
 sauf un, l'oeil reveur? ou empli de pitié?)

Quant à Anchorage en été il fait entre 25 et 30°


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> la vache, on voit que certaines femmes sont plus soumises a la gravite que d'autres



Les joies simples de la découverte  Regarde mieux les hommes, tu découvriras d'autres choses étonnantes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les joies simples de la découverte  Regarde mieux les hommes, tu découvriras d'autres choses étonnantes !



Comme le fait que ce soit un montage, par exemple, et que les ombres des visages de l'homme debout, et de la femme juste derrière lui sont portées sur  rien !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> la vache, on voit que certaines femmes sont plus soumises a la gravite que d'autres


 
Bien pour cela que j'attache la mienne - sans cela, elle voudrait sortir et se mettrait à flotter...

flotter...

Il me faudrait un aérostat pour aller la rechercher !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Libérez sonnyboy !


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Elle dit qu'elle voit pas le rapport...


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2008)

Ce fil sans fer s'enferre.

Loustic est fier d'avoir proposé la méthode de l'autoroute #61
qui assure un repassage impeccable, sans fer. De plus
il contribue ainsi à une grande cause nationale.
En effet, une personnalité bien connue a utilisé cette méthode
pour repasser non pas une chemise, mais un gilet.
Le résultat est parfait, non seulement le gilet est repassé
mais aussi le personnage lui-même, y compris les lunettes.

La preuve est ici


----------

